# Corrupted Memory Cards



## truetifoso (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a Nikon D70 and am wondering if it could be the cause for three memory cards being corrupted.

I have three different compact flash cards from three different manufacturers with three different capacities (1GB, 2GB, and 32GB). The first two cards can suddenly only record and keep 56 pictures at 5 megapixels per picture, and the 32GB Belkin card just stopped working WHILE I was taking pictures. It just stopped recording, and I was unable to see the pictures that I already took either on the camera or on my computer.

The only common denominator in the situation is the camera. Could cameras ruin memory cards?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess that it's possible.

I'd suggest re-installing the firm ware on your camera.  While you're at it,  check to make sure that you have the most up to date version.


----------



## jolieteddie (Aug 15, 2011)

D70 is an older model Nikon. Are you sure that it can use 32GB SDHC cards?


----------



## truetifoso (Aug 15, 2011)

jolieteddie said:


> D70 is an older model Nikon. Are you sure that it can use 32GB SDHC cards?



That's a good question. The card did work for quite a while. I probably took at least 1,000 pictures with it until it died on me.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2012)

Reported as spam.

I, for one, flat-out refuse to patronize any business who engages in this method of advertising, and I encourage all other TPF members to do the same.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 2, 2012)

Try to recover the corrupted files, but instead of paying for a program give Zero Assumption a try, it's free (for the image recovery part).  I've used it to to recover files from several different cards from different cameras (my brother in laws had files recovered from over 5 years ago), it even recovered lost image files on a hard drive that went bad after I put it in a portable case.
Digital image recovery - ZAR usage demo


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2012)

It's gotten to the point that I assume any 'memory card corrupted' thread older than 3 hours has SPAM in it.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 2, 2012)

They do seem to be spam targets.


----------

